# For sale: Lifetime service Tivo premier hd package, lots of extras OTA and Cable



## wfg97079 (Aug 13, 2003)

TIVO Preimier HD 45 hour model tcd746320
Unlike later models this works for both Antenna and Cable connections. Includes original box, manuals, original remote, ir blaster and power cord. Also includes Tivo Stream, rf tivo remote with rf remote adapter, and tivo wireless network adapter. 
I hate to sell on ebay aoni thoight I would try here first. Any interest?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I just left you a Private Message (which is now called "starting a conversation")


----------

